# Proably The Dumbest Question Ever Asked On Here



## Kaygee (Nov 2, 2012)

As the title states, this probably is, but I can't find the answer on Google or anything.

I just received all of my new MMA gear and my headgear has a shoestring with a bunch of loops around it on the top of the headgear. What is this for, besides getting constantly caught in the Velcro strap that keeps the helmet firmly in place? Do I tie it? To I tie it every time I take the helmet on and off? Do some people just take it out?

Sorry, I know this is really dumb, I just don't want to be struggling with this thing when it's time to put it on, nor do I want to get hurt if I put it on wrong.

Thank you!


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 2, 2012)

Not at all a dumb question.  It's to help you get the fit of the headgear just right.  Some folks need it a little tighter, some a little looser to sit properly on the head.  Since it's YOUR headgear -- I'd find what works for you, knot it well, and trim any excess off.  Your coaches can help you adjust it properly.


----------



## Kaygee (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Takai (Nov 3, 2012)

I was taught that the only dumb question was the unasked one. And I have asked some really...."unusual/obvious" ones during my training.


----------

